
Thrift: scalable cross-language services implementation (pdf 84Kb) - bootload
http://developers.facebook.com/thrift/thrift-20070401.pdf
======
bootload
_"... define data types and service interfaces in a simple definition file.
Taking that file as input, the compiler generates code that can be used to
easily build RPC clients and servers ..."
~<http://developers.facebook.com/thrift>

Core facebook code for mobile, notes, search, posts and platform.

